# Start up problems Jotul 350 Lil Diamond Gas Insert



## lawredcon (Sep 19, 2011)

This is the start of our third season with this insert and it is the same aggravating issue every year.  First the pilot light won't stay lit then when it is lit the fire lights and then clicks off.  If I use the manual remote setting and turn it off before it cancels and then restart it a number of times I can get the fire to stay lit then when I turn the fire off the pilot goes out as well.  The flames are very blue and wispy to start often don't get better until I have a service call and the technician resets it.  What do I need to do to jsut be able to turn the gas on and light the stove each season.  After the tech comes and resets it the stove works flawlesly all winter.


----------



## jotulguy (Sep 20, 2011)

when you light the pilot do you hold the knob down for 30-45 seconds? if not it isnt heating up the t-couple. that is what keeps the pilot light on.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 21, 2011)

It sounds like you're having a venting issue. Light the pilot & leave it on for a half hour or so.
Let it warm up the firebox and allow the direct vent to start working properly. 
This time of year is not particularly conducive to getting a draft started & I've seen
DV units try to vent out the intake side rather than the exhaust. This will work for 
a little while, but the design of the DV cap has the cooler air of the intake BELOW the exhaust. 
If your unit starts to "reverse vent," the exhaust goes out the lower (intake) section & rises up to get 
sucked into the upper (exhaust) section. The exhaust has no O2 left in it & the flames will lift off 
the burner & extinguish themselves, taking the pilot out as well.


----------

